# Help Please - Montmorillinite clay baked



## Rodger Dodger (14 Dec 2010)

Hi This is my first post on this forum so please be gentle! :? 
I have access to a product called Profile Golf and Profile Fairway.
This baked M.Clay which is effectivly a ceramic, Each particle has a pore space of 74%, approx39% capillary (water)pores and 35% non capillary (air) pores.
It will not break down and has a CEC of 33meq/100gms.
It has a high affinity for Potaassium. The greens grade is 0.15 - 1.00mm. Will this be too small or would it be better with the Fairway at 3-5mm. 
The Fairway is 78% porisity which is 41%capillary pore space, 37% non capillary pore space.

It is used as an amendment to poor draining rootzones.
Any thoughts on if this is ok to use as a substrate please?

Regards

Dodger


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Dec 2010)

Hi,
    Generally any clay product will be an excellent substrate as long as it does not turn to mush, or is not annoying by causing cloudiness when disturbed. Since the products you describe are hard baked then they should be fine. The CEC values are fine if not spectacular. 

Either product will be fine as there is really no rule regarding grain size. That is more of an ergonomic concern than anything else. A grain size of 1mm seems more like sand so if that is what you like to see in the tank then go with that. Others prefer a larger grain size as this may have better retention of the plant within the substrate.

The porosity will also help it to hold bacterial colonies as well so this is a good thing.

Nothing wrong with what you have described. Of course you should be considering what you will be dosing the water column with as well. That will help take advantage of the CEC, especially in the beginning.

Cheers,


----------



## Rodger Dodger (15 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply, I sell this for rootzones on golf courses, however, it is imported to the UK from the US.

Sounds as though I will be using this with a more nutrient - based base layer.

Thanks again.

Regards

Dodger


----------



## Nelson (15 Dec 2010)

sounds like you should be selling it to us   .


----------



## Antoni (15 Dec 2010)

I have been playing a bit with similar stuff before and it seems doing the job!

I will love to give it a go, if you decide to share with us 

Regards


----------



## Rodger Dodger (15 Dec 2010)

PM me if you need any details on prices and bag sizes, but you may want to see how it goes first when I get to use it!!
I was concerned with the size of it, but it will take in water as well as keep air in it, great for rootgrowth.

Dodger


----------



## Antoni (15 Dec 2010)

PM sent.

I would like to give it a go!

Regards


----------



## Rodger Dodger (16 Dec 2010)

For the technical specs sheets etc   www.profileproducts.com

Dodger


----------



## GHNelson (28 Dec 2010)

Hi Roger
Go with the Profile Fairway...this will be more beneficial for the root structure.
The other will compact to much.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Rodger Dodger (28 Dec 2010)

Will be rinsing the Profile Fairway tomorrow.  Using Colombo Nurtibase with Fairway on top.
Hope to find my warming cables first though.
Will let you know how it goes.

Dodger


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Jan 2011)

By the way, available data captured from the Borg Mothership indicate that heating cables are irrelevant, are non-value added, and are unnecessary.

Cheers,


----------



## Rodger Dodger (2 Jan 2011)

Cables are in now under the substrate but I don't have to switch them on I suppose.
Getting ready to look for some plants soon.
Thanks for the help.

Dodger


----------



## danmil3s (2 Jan 2011)

the problem with having the cables there even if there not on is. if one day you need to move a large rooted plant it will bring the cable and the rest of the plants with it.


----------



## daniel19831123 (3 Jan 2011)

I've heard of people using this clay for the purpose of setting up bakki filter in koi pond keeper. Not heard of anyone using it as a substrate though. But then again, if I can grow aquatic plant on cotton wool, I doubt there are things out there that you can't grow your plants in.


----------

